# Twilight fans - New Moon Trailer!



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Ahhh! It looks even better than Twilight. I am so glad the wolves don't look fake. They did a great job with the effects. And Edward, well, he's just amazing.

THE TWILIGHT SAGA: NEW MOON trailer Video by Trailer Park - MySpace Video


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I think it looks amazing too! I agree about the wolves, it sounds like the talk of the new director being more experienced with fantasy filming will hold true!! I can't wait...


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I can't see it here for some reason but I saw it on the MTV movie awards last night. It does look like it's going to be good. It looks like it won't be as "low budget" looking as the 1st one. I liked Twilight but the special effects and even the acting seemed like it was a low budget film. I didn't realize they have a new director for this one. Looking forward to seeing it. When's it coming out?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I wasn't addicted to this movie until 2 wks ago that my sister told me it was good and I watched it.
By Tuesday, I purchased all books, since I had already watched the movie, I skipped the first book and went straight to New Moon. I finished them all by Sunday and Now I am reading the first one (since I know what happens). I think I am going to re-read them all again. They are so...fascinating!
Love the trailers, Thanks!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I too thought the new one looks better than the first. I'm excited and can't wait to see it. The books of course were great.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Zury I was obsessed with the books too. I bought the first one for my son and decided I should read it first since I wasn't sure if it was appropriate for an 11 year old. Once I started with the first book I had to read them all, I stayed up all hours of the night to finish them. I think the 1st book was much better than the movie (aren't they always though). P.S. my son decided not to read it since I told him he could but I wasn't sure if he'd like all the mushy romance.


----------



## SusanNorm (Mar 12, 2007)

Carefulove you have to go back and read twilight. The book is 10x better than the movie, you get so much more detail out of the book! I am a huge fan too and that is my only piece of advice


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Alana is totally in to twilight*

Today she was watching the film and criticizing the part that didn't match with the books, including that Bella's dress was the wrong color and that Rob made it sound more menacing than Edward in the book.

She probably has it memorized. When she saw you link, she said the wolf that was Jacob should have been darker. LOL


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

All the girls in Josh's class (5th grade) are reading the Twilight series, that's why he wanted to read it but than decided not too. I'm glad it got me to read them though. I'm not sure he would have enjoyed them anyway. He is such an avid reader, I'm crossing my fingers that he stays that way. Not very common for 11 year old boys.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

So very true. 11 year old boys usually aren't readers. I hope he continues to enjoy it. I bet that he will. I think the Twilight series is more for girls. If he liked the Harry Potter books you could try the Magickers series by Emily Drake.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Mraymo said:


> Zury I was obsessed with the books too. I bought the first one for my son and decided I should read it first since I wasn't sure if it was appropriate for an 11 year old. Once I started with the first book I had to read them all, *I stayed up all hours of the night to finish them*. I think the 1st book was much better than the movie (aren't they always though). P.S. my son decided not to read it since I told him he could but I wasn't sure if he'd like all the mushy romance.


I stayed up until 4:30 for 2 days during working days and on Saturday I went to bed when the sun was already up. I think it was 5:30 or so. ound:



SusanNorm said:


> Carefulove you have to go back and read twilight. The book is 10x better than the movie, you get so much more detail out of the book! I am a huge fan too and that is my only piece of advice


I finished the first book today, and yes, it is 10 times better than the movie.
I am currently reading Midnight Sun. Is Twilight but narrated by Edward. It is not finished as is a copy that leaked when she was writing it, but is interesting to see the whole thing from his prospective.
Is in her website or you can google Midnight Sun and find it. After I finish it, I am going to go ahead and ready the rest of them.

The last time I read a full book was when I was 15 or so (and I am 32 now). I am not a reader, but these books got me hooked!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*All I care about in the movie is Edward*

I was blushing as I watched that film. The way he looks at her...

The books I liked except the fourth, it was too out there for me. I liked how the books reminded me of how deeply I fell the first time and how I hoped love would be...even though it really isn't that way. In real life, Edward would be too bossy for me. While you like being taken care of at first, after a while it feels like you are choking.

When you need a guy to complete you, you aren't really you...and if you have to die to be with him...nah...


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Rikidaisy said:


> I was blushing as I watched that film. The way he looks at her...
> 
> The books I liked except the fourth, it was too out there for me. I liked how the books reminded me of how deeply I fell the first time and how I hoped love would be...even though it really isn't that way. In real life, Edward would be too bossy for me. While you like being taken care of at first, after a while it feels like you are choking.
> 
> When you need a guy to complete you, you aren't really you...and if you have to die to be with him...nah...


Well, Jacob is as handsome and not as bossy! :redface: I love them both, honestly!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Zury - I read Midnight Sun too and enjoyed seeing inside Edward's head. Linda - I think I agree about Edward, although it seems so romantic to have someone "take care of you" the reality for me is that I don't like someone telling me what to do (I had enough of that from my Dad). What works for me is being equals. I went a little to far the other way in my early years, and can still have the tendency, to want to tell my DH what to do but we've worked hard to be equals.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey, Things get pretty equal at the end! 
I do wonder though, how are they going to put that book into a movie? It will have to be like a 4 hrs movie I guess!

Regardless, I am starting New Moon today again. I just finished Midnight sun a few mins ago!
I can't wait for November, I already have a date with DH on that day!!!

ETA: I am talking about the last book, is HUGE!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I can't wait! I just finished the series not to long ago and I'm starting to re-read them.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I just thought I'd put this out here. If you are into Twilight (which I am), you may enjoy the "Black Dagger Brotherhood" by J.R. Ward. There are 7 books and they are amazing. Twilight X 7 plus more. :evil: (certainly not PG 13)


----------



## Ahava (May 25, 2009)

*Twilight series is great*

I read the whole Twilight series before the movie came out. It's worth reading the novels - so much more descriptive. The movie was alright, the acting could be more convincing and the special effects was okay. Looking forward to New Moon movie, and the rest of them.

Did anyone read the Midnight Sun?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Ahava said:


> I read the whole Twilight series before the movie came out. It's worth reading the novels - so much more descriptive. The movie was alright, the acting could be more convincing and the special effects was okay. Looking forward to New Moon movie, and the rest of them.
> 
> Did anyone read the Midnight Sun?


Yes. But TRUST me on this! Twilight has Nothing on the Black Dagger Brotherhood series, Nothing! And I love Twilight, but these books, OH.MY.GOD. are they good!:gossip:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks I've got the first two in my cart at Amazon.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Ahava, I also read the series before the movie came out. I have a tweenie here  
I also read Midnight Sun...I hope she finishes it! 

I also wanted to throw out there that for anyone who loved the Twilight Series, you might also like the Mortal Instrument Series...another YA series that my SIL insisted I try out. Three books, very addictive quality and also very good! Also another book that was recommend by the author of Twilight was "Book of a Thousand Days" It was an absolute gem of a book. 5 stars!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

my Amazon list is getting longer. LOL


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Lunastar said:


> Thanks I've got the first two in my cart at Amazon.


The first two of the BDB? Girl, you aren't going to regret it! I am re-reading the first one right now.eep:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Just ordered them. I can't wait. I think they shipped today. Whoohoo!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Robert Pattinson's other films...*

I watched How To Be, which was sort of cute. But the Little Ashes film I just could not get through. I could not stand my dear one to be such a cad, such a bizarre character...and hey, I like it better when he goes for Bella.

The whole gang was just here at ComicCon, in San Diego, which several of my friends attended. I think I am more in love with Robert Pattinson, the actor, than I am Edward or the Twilight series.

Okay, I admitted it!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Lunastar said:


> Just ordered them. I can't wait. I think they shipped today. Whoohoo!


:clap2::tea:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

...ok I'm throwing out my Twilight nerd flag here and taking the 'biggest fan over the age of 17' title home. ....but by taking said title, I leave a few parting gifts to you all.

...for those true fans, you may have heard of Comicon.. which is the convention held for fellow nerds who love all things twilight (or other movie and media related) ...and the cast and director were there of course.

....they also had two new previews from New Moon.. and they have gratuitious full upper torso shots of Mr. Pattinson and Mr. Lautner. (you can thank me later) ...I drooled a lil bit..I won't lie.

Here you are ladies. I hope you're sitting down. 

....MMMMAAAAAJJJOOOORRR spoiler alerts, btw. You were warned. ...that and ignore the screaming teenage girls. lol


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

If you like the twilight series you should read the Sookie Stackhouse novels too. Anyone who watches True Blood on HBO will know who Sookie Stackhouse is: they did a new TV show on HBO based off the books. I just finished reading all 9 and I feel empty because I don't have another to read...lol.. my fingers are itching for the next one which comes out in october. They're soo good. I was staying up until 5 and 6 in the morning cause I couldn't put them down..read them all in about a week.. crazy.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

CapotesMom said:


> If you like the twilight series you should read the Sookie Stackhouse novels too. Anyone who watches True Blood on HBO will know who Sookie Stackhouse is: they did a new TV show on HBO based off the books. I just finished reading all 9 and I feel empty because I don't have another to read...lol.. my fingers are itching for the next one which comes out in october. They're soo good. I was staying up until 5 and 6 in the morning cause I couldn't put them down..read them all in about a week.. crazy.


OH, I've got to check these, I have seen them but didn't know True Blook was based on them, my sister talks (well, actually drools) over the show all the time.

You should check the Black Dagger Brotherhood books, they are awesome too! I feel the same way right now that I finish reading all 7 of them, empty because I have no more to read until the next book comes out in April 2010.

Oh and those trailers were awesome! drooooooollllling here...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Black Dagger Brotherhood? Sounds good to me! I'm reading The Mortal Instruments series right now and am really liking it.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

ivyagogo said:


> Black Dagger Brotherhood? Sounds good to me! I'm reading The Mortal Instruments series right now and am really liking it.


:evil: Trust me, you'll love them!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Kim Harrison's Hollows series is excellent too.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Carefulove said:


> Oh and those trailers were awesome! drooooooollllling here...


...I'm sayin..

I read an article about their being nudity in this one as well.. I think it'll be in the Aro and Caius scene..dunno how that's gonna work out.

Doesn't sound like it'll be anything under an R rating..lol


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*hottest hottie!*

http://www.mtv.com/videos/news/426135/choice-hotties-megan-fox-and-robert-pattinson.jhtml


----------

